# Off the stock amp?



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

I need to tap some wisdom. i just got my amp, wiring kit, line output converter, and all the fixins. I just need to find out if there is any place i can pull an accessory signal from without ripping the head out. im keeping the blaupunkt head mainly because i dont want to loose my 6 cd capability. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

You can either tap from the rear deck speakers, or you can tap from the wire before it goes into the stock amp. Stock amp is located behind left rear tail light area. Look behind the carpet.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

im using the input wires to the stock amp to run my line out converter. and the stock power wires in are constant 12v. that i may or may not have accidentally shorted out in the testing process....


----------

